
Aaron Cheung Brings Homejoy Customers to Fly Maids - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/aaron-cheung-brings-homejoy-customers-to-fly-maids-2015-10
======
greenyoda
See related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466888)

(That thread includes a comment by Aaron Cheung.)

------
pavornyoh
This is not going to end well for Aaron. Did they return some of the $40
million raised for homejoy?

------
coloneltcb
some good reporting here with some new details

